# وقود من الماء



## esam19260 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
ارسل لك موقع يوضح طريقة انتاج وقود جيد من الماء
http://zaradegypt.jeeran.com
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يرضى عليك م. عصام فعلا موضوع رائع ويفتح أعيننا على حقيقة دفن الحقائق

احترامي​


----------



## esam19260 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى من الاخوة المهندسين تنفيذ هذا المشروع يرسل لى نتائج التجارب
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## م-اريج (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز الموضوع ونريد المزيد


----------



## esam19260 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اتمنى ان نستفيد من هذا المشروع


----------



## esam19260 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

دعوة الى جميع الاخوة المهندسين حسب التخصصات ان نقوم باعادة تصميم هذا المشروع مثل مهندس الكترونيات يقوم برسم الدائرة الخاصة بالرنين لطبعها وتنفيذها وحساب تكلفتها وان كان يستطيع تنفيذها وتوريدها للمهتمين بالمشروع .
مهندس موائع يعطى معلومات على كيفية تنفيذ الخلية والاحتياطات الواجب توفرها وذكر انواع صمامات الامان وكيف الحصول عليها وهكذا
اى باختصار الكل يساهم فى عمل هندسة عكسية لهذا الموضوع حتى يمكن تنفيذه والاستفاده منه
اول معلومة وصلت لى بان انابيب الاستيل تباع بالسبتية فى محلات كسبر وسوف اعرف السعر هذا الاسبوع
رجائى مساهمة ايجابية وموضوع كامل سوف نفيد امتنا به ان شاء الله
واذا كان مطلوب تنظيم العمل فانا على استعاد لتكوين فريق عمل ومرحبا بالمشاركين


----------



## Bow-z (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا م.عصام ..


----------



## esam19260 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا وفى انتظار اول مشاركة ايجابية
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## deghidy (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الواضيع شيقه جدا 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منيرمنير (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الأعزاء هذه التجربة التي قام بها "ماير" نقوم الآن بتصميمها في جامعة البعث في سوريا لتكون مشروع التخرج
وساعلمكم إن شاء الله بالنتائج التي ستظهر معنا
انتو بس ادعولنا


----------



## esam19260 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل منير
اسعد خبر لى ان تقوموا بتنفيذ هذا المشروع وارجوا اذا تسمح الظروف بان ترسل لنا تقارير التجربة وخطوات التنقيذ لكى يستفيد الجميع بهذا المجهود كرسم layout للدائرة الالكترونية رسم خلية الوقود بابعاد هندسية تصوير التجربة فيديو والله الموفق
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## ask zaed (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو افدتنا اكثر والله الموفق


----------



## صاحب النقب (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عضو1 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*الرد على موضوع وقود الماء*

:12: السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته الأخوة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدى يدا بيد نتعاون من أجل النهوض بهذا المشروع والذي لاشك أنه مهم لنا جميعا والعمل كل واحد منا حسب تخصصه واستطاعتة لعنا ءاذا نجحنا في هذا تكون خطوة مهمة ءالى الأمام لخدمة البشرية ولأيجاد طاقة بديلة مسقبلية تكون أفضل من الوقود الحالي ( البترول ) ومن أجل أحياء ذكرى صاحب ومخترع المشروع المهندس الأمريكي ماير لعه يرى هذا المشروع وبسواعد أعضاء المنتدى النور قريبا فشدو الهمم ياشباب المنتدى 

والله الموفق

أبوسليمان

ملاحظة نتمى أن نرى ردود سريعة وءايجابية


----------



## esam19260 (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ ابو سليمان
الف شكر على اهتمامك وحماسك به بهذا المشروع واتمنى ان يفيد امتى الاسلامية وجميع البشرية مما يوفر الرخاء لنا جميعا 
اتمنى ان يبدأ مهندس الالكترونيات برسم دائرة الرنينين لاتاحة طبعها وتنفيذه او يرسل كم تكلف ومن يريد ان يشتريها منه يرسل له ثمنها وبذلك يستفيد الجميع من خبراتهم الكل حسب تخصصه 
ملحوظة هامة ( تبادل الاشياء بيننا سوف تكون باسعار التكلفة لانه موضع بحثى ونتمنى ان يرى النور )
المطلوب تكوين فرق تصميمه على مستوى امتنا الاسلامية وجميع الاخوة
مطلوب فرق تنفيذيه فى كل قطر عربى حتى يسهل تبادل المكونات وسرعة انجاز المشروع
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا من مصر وجاهز للتنفيذ بس محتاج بعض التفاصيل خصوصا في دائرة الرنين و والتوصيلات


----------



## بلا رقيب (13 مايو 2009)

*ممتاز الموضوع ونريد المزيد:12:*​


----------



## بلا رقيب (15 مايو 2009)

شكرأ على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وانشاء الله الى الامام


----------



## احمد الحوت (18 مايو 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وبالتوفيق


----------



## Gha30liah30 (5 يونيو 2009)

شيء رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## خالد محمد الحلبى (4 يناير 2011)

انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى 
هل تم اى شىء فعلا ...هل تم تنفيذ اى مخطط بعد كل هذا الكلام الرائع 
ارجو الافادة
خالد الحلبى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يناير 2011)

عذرا تم إغلاق الموضوع 
لأنه مكرر..










 سيارة تعمل بتحليل الماء (إنتاج الهيدروجين) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 

​


----------

